# Issues with strings intonation



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

All open string and 12th fret are bang on, using snap tuner to tune the string. The high E is dead on from 1st to 12th fret, 2nd and 5th strings are acceptable, all around < 10℅ sharp.
The issue is with 3rd, 4th and 6th strings. The 3rd string is the worth.
On the first fret of the G string the G# is about 30℅ sharp, and on 6th fret is about 10℅ sharp, and the 10th fret about 5℅ sharp and 12th is bang on.

Any things can be done to correct this issue or the fret wires location are offseted.

Thanks in advance for your input.


Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2017)

I may be wrong. Here's my theory.

Seeing that the first fret is sharper than others as you go up the fretboard, the nut may be higher than needs to be.

Does this guitar have jumbo (high) frets?
The notes will be sharper when you press them down as apposed to having vintage (low) frets.
Depending on how much pressure you use.
You'll have to practice on getting a lighter touch and not to press them into the fretboard.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The nut action might be high, you also might have a couple of high frets.
Hard to say for sure without any pics

Nathan


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I may be wrong. Here's my theory.
> 
> Seeing that the first fret is sharper than others as you go up the fretboard, the nut may be higher than needs to be.
> 
> ...


Not sure if they are jumpbo fret wires, but they are bigger than my other guitars. Will have to do fret works and install new fret wires if problems not solved. Thanks all for input.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Have you tried to intonate? You mention that it is out, but have you tried to make it better? Most bridges have enough adjustment to correct for bad intonation. I've even heard that some people have to swap the direction of the saddles to get them where they need to be.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Without knowing what model the guitar is, it's hard to give you the right answers. But nut height sounds like a part of the problem. Your frets don't need to be changed. Do you know how to properly intonate ?
You have a good luthier around where you live ? He could make your guitar perfect.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

BGood said:


> Without knowing what model the guitar is, it's hard to give you the right answers. But nut height sounds like a part of the problem. Your frets don't need to be changed. Do you know how to properly intonate ?
> You have a good luthier around where you live ? He could make your guitar perfect.


I'm trying to do it myself with YouTube help and the good people on the forum.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

How new are the strings?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good point Kerry, if those aren't new strings, that's an issue.

Sometimes even with a newer set, there could be a bum string in there.
I've bought new guitars and had a hard time intonating them, 
changed strings and everything worked out afterwards.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Kerry Brown said:


> How new are the strings?


Brand new strings set.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Again, without any guitar info:
Is it possible the string gauge is not the size specified for this guitar.

frinstance: if a guitar is set up/designed for medium strings and light strings are installed on a fixed bridge model then intonation will be off. Nut slot height and string action need to be close to perfect - too = sharp fretting. Also fret crowns need to be good.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

the OP still has not even told us if he tried to change intonation yet.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> the OP still has not even told us if he tried to change intonation yet.


Sorry people, I so busy right now, and have no time to look at it yet, bay in several more day, also waiting for crowning file to arrive.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> Again, without any guitar info:
> Is it possible the string gauge is not the size specified for this guitar.
> 
> frinstance: if a guitar is set up/designed for medium strings and light strings are installed on a fixed bridge model then intonation will be off. Nut slot height and string action need to be close to perfect - too = sharp fretting. Also fret crowns need to be good.


DIY guitar.









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2017)

At the minimum, your bridge saddles should like this when properly intonated.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

The way I set up my string nutthis is how I did it before the internet made it so easy)
1)adj neck relief fretted from the 3rd and 14th fret for tiny string gap at the 8th
2)adj bridge saddle heights for nearly buzz free fretting at all frets
<I did my best to describe the below step - sorry for the extra wording to describe a simple procedure>
3)using the gap measured at the 2nd fret when fretted at the 1st on each string as a reference
and now measuring the gap open string at the 1st fret, cut the nut groove so that gap is a touch more than the reference gap for each string


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

dupli


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If you're near the Scarb/Pickering area I could take a look at it if you wish.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> At the minimum, your bridge saddles should like this when properly intonated.


The bridge does look like the image your post.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

metrick said:


> The bridge does look like the image your post.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


See the attached images, G string open, G string at first fret, G#, and G string at 19fret, D. I check and notice that all my strings pass 12 fret are perfect, according to snark tuner. Picture of the nut and bridge at the end.






































Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

metrick said:


> The bridge does look like the image your post.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


The close up of the bridge you just posted is easier to see than the pic I went by.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Metrick, if you are up for taking a drive out this way, I'd be happy to lend a hand figuring it out, as a favour.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Metrick, if you are up for taking a drive out this way, I'd be happy to lend a hand figuring it out, as a favour.


Thank you, you are just a little too far from Oshawa, otherwise I would take the opportunity. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Perhaps it's the picture but the nut does not look quite right. Mine have at least 1/2 the string imbedded in the nut groove and the slope of the groove has it's highpoint closest to the frets.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

metrick said:


> See the attached images, G string open, G string at first fret, G#, and G string at 19fret, D. I check and notice that all my strings pass 12 fret are perfect, according to snark tuner. Picture of the nut and bridge at the end.


This is your problem. The nut.

The nut is completely unfiled or minimally filed.
The string should fit in a specific groove and at a specific height

Get over to Stewmac website and order in some nut string files, get a set of feeler gauges from an auto parts shop, and set your string height at the nut. The action at the nut will be determined by string gauge and fretboard radius. I belie stewmac has tutorials in the free stuff section.

Using Feeler Gauges to Control Nut Slot Depth | stewmac.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah I noticed that (particularly the fatter strings) the strings seemed to be sitting high, almost more on top of the nut than in it. I thought maybe it was just me...

I would expect to see about 1/2 the string in the slot for the wound ones.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> This is your problem. The nut.
> 
> The nut is completely unfiled or minimally filed.
> The string should fit in a specific groove and at a specific height
> ...


Ordered nut file and others tools as well, properly get in about 4wks. Thanks, will file the nut down,when the nut file arrived.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I like the Snark tuners, I personally don't think their accurate enough to properly set intonation on a guitar. Just my opinion.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Got my nut file, and lower the string with nut file, little sharp at fret 1, but just a bit, like less than 1 bar now. I'm happy with it, later maybe do more tweaking later. Thanks for follows up.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

metrick said:


> Got my nut file, and lower the string with nut file, little sharp at fret 1, but just a bit, like less than 1 bar now. I'm happy with it, later maybe do more tweaking later. Thanks for follows up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk










the file is in the picture background


Guitar101 said:


> Although I like the Snark tuners, I personally don't think their accurate enough to properly set intonation on a guitar. Just my opinion.



Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

You're getting close but until you get the breakpoint of the sting in line with the face of the nut (which I can see in that pic you do not have) your intonation will be off.

You need to angle the slots so the highest point of the slot is at the face, right now your stings are breaking behind the face of the nut.


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

Jimmy_D said:


> You're getting close but until you get the breakpoint of the sting in line with the face of the nut (which I can see in that pic you do not have) your intonation will be off.
> 
> You need to angle the slots so the highest point of the slot is at the face, right now your stings are breaking behind the face of the nut.


What mm is the slight gap between the nut and the first? Or just string not touching the first fret. I did try to slight angle down from the nut to tuners.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

That gap should be around .004 (e) to .008 (E), but that comes after you angle your slots down from the face of the nut heading downhill following the string path to the tuner.

**The slot needs to be angled to match the string path**

Make your slot highest right at the face of the nut, setting the string break point at the face of the nit, then you lower that whole angled nut slot down to achieve the "slight gap"

Looks good so far!


----------

